# Mississippi Area



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Come and Join Floyd Boudreaux &
The United States Dog Organization for our
James Crenshaw Memorial
ALONG WITH American Pulling Alliance Weight Pull:

3 CONFORMATION SHOWS
1 WEIGHT PULL (Dual Sanctioned Pull)*
*APA RULES & WEIGHT CLASSES WILL APPLY

Chief Judge - Mark Rash (Mississippi Weight Pullers)

NOVEMBER 13TH
PEARL RIVER COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
22 Rodeo Rd.
Poplarville, Mississippi 39470

(Directions: Take I-59 to Poplarville/Wiggens Exit. Go North on HWY 26 thru Poplarville. Fairgrounds on left.)

************PUPPY RAFFLE*****************
PAYPAL on our Website: US-DOGS.NET
CGC Evaluations Given
TOP DOG TROPHY FOR BOTH CONFORMATION & WEIGHT PULL!!!
$5 FUN CLASSES INCLUDE:
BEST REDNOSE, BEST BUCKSKIN, BEST BLUE, BEST BLACK, BEST AMERICAN BULLDOG, JUDGE'S CHOICE PUPPY, JUDGE'S CHOICE ADULT, BEST CONDITIONED, BEST BULLY & JUNIOR HANDLER

WE ACCEPT REGISTRATION PAPERS FROM ANY REGISTRY

Pre-Registration available on our site
1ST SHOW JUDGE: Tommy Weaver/2ND SHOW JUDGE: Kristi Pena/3RD SHOW JUDGE: Harvey Miller
Weight Pull Open to All Breeds - Starts @ 9:30 AM
**********************************************************************************
For More Information, Contact ALL DOGS MUST BE IN CRATES!
Tommy (504) 512-1176 NO PEOPLE AGGRESSIVE DOGS ALLOWED
Francine (985) 637-0512 NO FEMALES IN HEAT
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED
LODGING: Dogs must be kept in crates:
Contact Us: [email protected] America's Best Value Inn (601)798-3859
Weigh In @ 7-8:30 AM Kings Arrow Motel (601)796-3423


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

wow! i've been looking for pit bull shows/competitions in mississippi forever and i finally came across some info about 1 thanks to this website! im so happy! i plan to go to this 1! thanks for the posting!


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

*confused*

so i looked on the website that's provided on the 1st post about this pit bull show because i wanted additional information. but i didnt see the exact announcement on the website as the 1 on the 1st post. instead i saw:
Come and Join Floyd Boudreaux &
The United States Dog Organization
ALONG WITH American Pulling Alliance Weight Pull
At Our
2 CONFORMATION SHOWS
1 WEIGHT PULL (Dual Sanctioned Pull)*
*APA RULES & WEIGHT CLASSES WILL APPLY
Chief Judge - Mark Rash (Mississippi Weight Pullers)
JUNE 6TH
JIMS FEED, PET AND GARDEN SUPPLY
62240 Hwy 41
Pearl River, LA 70452
Directions: Take I-59 to Pearl River Exit #3, Go west (apprx 3.7 miles) on Hwy 41. Go past railroad tracks (apprx 2.8 miles) and feed store on right.
************2 PUPPY RAFFLES*****************
(1st Raffle: Boudreaux Defense Fund / 2nd Raffle: Carla Thomas Defense Fund)
CGC Evaluations Given
TOP DOG TROPHY FOR BOTH CONFORMATION & WEIGHT PULL!!!
$5 FUN CLASSES INCLUDE:
BEST REDNOSE, BEST BUCKSKIN, BEST BLUE, BEST BLACK, BEST AMERICAN BULLDOG, JUDGE'S CHOICE PUPPY, JUDGE'S CHOICE ADULT, BEST CONDITIONED, BEST BULLY & JUNIOR HANDLER
WE ACCEPT REGISTRATION PAPERS FROM ANY REGISTRY
Weight Pull Open to All Breeds - Starts @ 9:30 AM
**********************************************************************************
For More Information, Contact ALL DOGS MUST BE IN CRATES!
Tommy (504) 512-1176 NO PEOPLE AGGRESSIVE DOGS ALLOWED
Francine (985) 637-0512 NO FEMALES IN HEAT
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED
Contact Us: [email protected] New Website: US-DOGS.NET
Weigh In @ 8-9 AM
Handlers Meeting @ 9AM
Weight Pull & Conformation Show @ 9:30AM

the 1 i saw on the website has a totally different date, and it's going to be held in a whole different location. can someone help me with this


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*clarification*

judging by the past date the other information you listed contained, I feel fairly certain that show you listed is now over and the information I posted cut and pasted the new information to be relavant.
I know this is a new club and they are trying to build so it would make sense to me I called Francine to double check anyway.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

ok so the first post is correct? i just want to make sure bc i live about 3-5 hours away from Pearl, MS. And i've been wantin to attend a pit bull show for forever. Is there a site that has the current & additional information about this event?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*contact informtation*

**********************************************************************************
For More Information, Contact !
Tommy (504) 512-1176 
Francine (985) 637-0512

Contact Us: [email protected]

For your clarification...hope to see you there:woof:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*we getting back in the saddle*

Well, we are as ready as we can be. We will hit the road tomorrow at 
0: dark thirty and make our way to the show. We will just be doing conformation with our 11 month old Money. She is a real sassy beauty so we will see how we do. Wish us luck.:clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best of luck and get some pics!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

M tired but as always it was educational. I'll post the pix when I get then.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*show pix*

moved the pictures to the picture section


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg S, what great pics, Money looks great, congrats on your wins girl, I just knew you;d be a sexy blonde


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Post these over in the pic section so you get some views!


----------

